# Has anyone got any disco?



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Canada played a major role in the development of disco, helping transform that classic Philly sound towards the more European sound, especially Eurobeat and Italo-Disco. You still can hear the Canadian influence on modern Japanese eurobeat. This thread is for disco and anyone who wants to take the bite on any disco classics. 

Posting this one because it has a nice guitar segue.

[youtube]rwiTd2sPssI[/youtube]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I actually liked disco, though a great deal of it was utter crap, piggybacking on a trend. The same can be said for a lot of rap and hip-hop, and probably a great deal of metal. But the best stuff holds up well. Certainly Daft Punk proved that last year by perfectly recreating 1979. And yes, if you ignore Patsy Gallant, Quebec had a strong influence. FWIW, I hand't realized that George Thurston had passed away. One of these days I have to see the film _Funkytown_ ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funkytown_(film) ).

Outside of Canada, Georgio Moroder was probably doing as much for synthesizers as Walter/Wendy Carlos and Keith Emerson had done. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ-xLd8mVIE

I still have a bunch of disco albums and 12" singles in the basement, including Shirley & Co. doing _Shame, Shame, Shame_, and a bunch of studio guys (mostly Paul Butterfield's horn section) in a disco version of the _I Love Lucy_ theme, and Chic, of course.

[video=youtube;MyxZpCrN1Hs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyxZpCrN1Hs[/video]

The Wispers were pretty good.
[video=youtube;fOaxEa5ONJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOaxEa5ONJw[/video]

And who can forget one of the most intense grooves ever recorded, The Trammps' _Disco Inferno_, a tune that could probably still be very hip, if it weren't for the unnecessary symphonic touches. I'll bet its one of those tunes that any funk combo could surprise an audience with and have everyone on the dance floor in a matter of seconds.

[video=youtube;V7EfnYwpmOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7EfnYwpmOE[/video]

The biggest sin of disco was its repetitiveness (tsss-poom-tsss-poom-tsss-poom). Although to be fair, it was only slightly more repetitive than the average Teagan and Sara tune. With a lot of disco, if you heard 12 seconds of the tune, you've pretty much heard it all, whereas with Teagan and Sara, it takes about 15-20 seconds to reach the same conclusion. I'm not sure how much of disco's repetitiveness was a function of the earliest days of synths, drum machines, click tracks, and the relative inability for such technology to easily accommodate changing tempo, bridges, etc.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

One of the two bands I play in is a Disco band....


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Love Giorgio Moroder. Been looking up Gino Soccio's and separately, Barbara Doust's œuvre.

I personally love the tss-poom. Mind you, I love to bits techno (real techno) so. . .

[youtube]D-qxywJaSz4[/youtube]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

mhammer said:


> The biggest sin of disco was its repetitiveness (tsss-poom-tsss-poom-tsss-poom). Although to be fair, it was only slightly more repetitive than the average Teagan and Sara tune. With a lot of disco, if you heard 12 seconds of the tune, you've pretty much heard it all, whereas with Teagan and Sara, it takes about 15-20 seconds to reach the same conclusion. I'm not sure how much of disco's repetitiveness was a function of the earliest days of synths, drum machines, click tracks, and the relative inability for such technology to easily accommodate changing tempo, bridges, etc.


A lot of it comes down to beatmatching. One of the first techniques that djs mastered was the beatmatch. Pitchmatching wasn't mastered until the 90s and figuring out how to mix widely varying tempos didn't come until the mid to late 80s (scratching, dropping.) So beatmatching was always the primary concern for many djs and that meant constant tempos.

Bridges in disco are much more subtle. Especially in the eurobeat mould, where it is ABC format, the bridges are quick. I think this is mostly done because the bridges were considered less important stylistically. It's one theme to another theme. Even Constandinos' works had brisk bridges despite being very elaborate.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I used to burn up the dance floor to this tune! I love disco and forever will! Great dancing music!

[video=youtube;oG2ixYJ79iE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG2ixYJ79iE[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope, but I have this.
[video=youtube;AqZceAQSJvc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZceAQSJvc[/video]
Never got into the disco thing. The clothes sucked and the women were too high maintenance. For the most part the music wasn't played in the places I partied and drank. One lady took me to see the travolta thing at a drive in in a Rambler station wagon. Saw about the first 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Some people call ABBA disco. I don't see them as such but I can see how some of their songs do lean that way. They are a group that I liked and still do from time to time. They were very good musicians and had excellent vocals.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> Love Giorgio Moroder. Been looking up Gino Soccio's and separately, Barbara Doust's œuvre.
> 
> I personally love the tss-poom. Mind you, I love to bits techno (real techno) so. . .
> 
> [youtube]D-qxywJaSz4[/youtube]


Please elaborate on what bits techno is.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We cover a lot of disco songs and gets the crowd dancing all the time. I actually like it. Songs like Waterloo, Dancing Queen, Mama Mia, Last dance, 
Danser Danser (Nanette Workman), Aimer D'amour (Boule Noire) Boogie Oogie Oogie,Copacabana, She works hard for the money,Last Dance, I will survive, just to name a few. Lucky to have a female signer in one of our duos.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

At first I felt betrayed...but then I kinda liked it!

[video=youtube_share;Hphwfq1wLJs]http://youtu.be/Hphwfq1wLJs[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I think real hard I might be able to come up with one or two disco songs that don't make me instantly change the channel, but it would be an effort.

It just isn't my bag.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2015)

kinda fun to jam with.

[video=youtube;SFiv9M577a4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFiv9M577a4[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

There was a time when I played most of the songs listed so far...( actually...all of them and then some)
Here is one of my favorites...

G.

[video=youtube;gLXoPLi48Ww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLXoPLi48Ww[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

sambonee said:


> Please elaborate on what bits techno is.


You asked.

[youtube]_VwL3xEBANI[/youtube]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

GTmaker said:


> There was a time when I played most of the songs listed so far...( actually...all of them and then some)


Challenge accepted.

How about _June Nights South of Sienna_.

[youtube]zPjadZy5JfA[/youtube]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> If I think real hard I might be able to come up with one or two disco songs that don't make me instantly change the channel, but it would be an effort.
> 
> It just isn't my bag.


[video=youtube;SV95pdw3pDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV95pdw3pDw[/video]
Sorry Milkman, couldn't help it. At least it's not Copacamana or oggie-oogie-oogie.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diana Ross and others like her were a big turnoff for me and disco music. That brand of disco would be "disco in the garbage".


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Nope, but I have this.
> [video=youtube;AqZceAQSJvc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZceAQSJvc[/video]
> Saw about the first 5 minutes or so.


And you saw the first 5 minutes~! Why? Enquiring minds wanna know?! wink, wink, nudge, nudge! lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> And you saw the first 5 minutes~! Why? Enquiring minds wanna know?! wink, wink, nudge, nudge! lol


The first 5 minutes of the travolta disco thing then the back seat went down, among other things.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> The first 5 minutes of the travolta disco thing then the back seat went down, among other things.


I would of never have guessed!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;SV95pdw3pDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV95pdw3pDw[/video]
> Sorry Milkman, couldn't help it. At least it's not Copacamana or oggie-oogie-oogie.



LOL, if James Brown is disco, sign me up.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

A little disco Dead...

Lowell George from Little Feat was the producer.

[video=youtube;8lCMUkqpI7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lCMUkqpI7o&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Soul Sacrifice* and 
*Papas Got a Brand New Bag
*
are NOT disco tunes

Whats wrong with you people !!!!!

G,


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;QtxlCsVKkvY]http://youtu.be/QtxlCsVKkvY[/video]
Pretty sure they did their own choreography....


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;nIk1PCns5Wc]http://youtu.be/nIk1PCns5Wc[/video]

How about a little CanCon? Ms. Barry emigrated from Jamaica to Scarborough as a child & had a brief stint in Boney M prior to going solo.

P.S. This was one of my fave songs as a kid: I loved Star Wars & it sounded like there were laser beams in the backing track.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

the day that disco died.

[video=youtube;I1CP1751wJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1CP1751wJA[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;_d5dPYHi17k]http://youtu.be/_d5dPYHi17k[/video]

Although they were more pop, pretty sure this offering from ABBA counts as disco.

P.S. Although I didn't really understand it at the time, Agnetha (the blonde) was my first crush.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


> the day that disco died.


In US and UK. Canada maintained a strong disco tradition until the 90s before succumbing to rave (which you could say is a form of disco if you really wanted to.)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> [video=youtube_share;_d5dPYHi17k]http://youtu.be/_d5dPYHi17k[/video]
> 
> Although they were more pop, pretty sure this offering from ABBA counts as disco.
> 
> P.S. Although I didn't really understand it at the time, Agnetha (the blonde) was my first crush.


How can I like ABBA and hate almost all the other disco?

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> the day that disco died.
> 
> [video=youtube;I1CP1751wJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1CP1751wJA[/video]


That is just wild. I never knew about this.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> ...I like ABBA....


I can't believe that you admitted that in a public forum.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> *Soul Sacrifice* and
> *Papas Got a Brand New Bag
> *
> are NOT disco tunes
> ...


Nothing. Shakedown Street isn't disco either....it's the Dead. James Brown's music is mostly Soul, R&B and Funk. Soul and Funk are part of disco....so is swing, blues and big band. [video=youtube;FAQgXPTekOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAQgXPTekOU[/video] Big band/swing which to some of us surpasses disco.

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> I would of never have guessed!


Part of what's missing in the world is Drive In movies.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

And as swing is to disco, so is reel.

[youtube]JbkS3ArOO_I[/youtube]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Xelebes said:


> And as swing is to disco, so is reel.
> 
> [youtube]JbkS3ArOO_I[/youtube]


Beats disco'


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dradlin said:


> I can't believe that you admitted that in a public forum.


I have no problem with that at all. I just wish I was half the musician that the two guys were and had half as good a singing voice of the two gals.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm a fan as well. Abbamania came through our town a coupla' years ago.
Took my sister in law to the show. We had a great time. They are that good.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha...i got this in a record lot i bought a couple weeks ago...don't ever remember this being a thing!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Bert & Ernie are moving up!


----------

